# Verdi Opera Ranking: II



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

Now onto my next set of preferred Verdi operas. 

4) Rigoletto:
One of the Big Three of Verdi's middle period along with the previously mentioned La Traviata, many lovers of Italian opera rank this opera highly, and I am no exception. my first listen to this opera was such a powerful magical experience that I wouldn't listen again for over a year. I was afraid further listens couldn't measure up to that wonderful EXPERIENCE, that moment in time that I'd encapsulated in my memory. I don't do this often with music, but there are times. (another notable time being my first listen to Mahler #2 at the beach). But listen again I did fortunately. Like Don Carlo and Aida, Rigoletto puts me through the emotional ringer. I love familial relationships that are present in so many of Verdi's operas.

5) Requiem:
My fifth favorite Verdi work is the Requiem. An intensely beautiful work, that even while ranked high, I don't listen to enough. That will be something I plan to change in 2018, to listen to the Requiem more often. I've listened three times, once each to different recordings. My initial exposure was to Barenboim's modern recording, purchased for Jonas Kaufmann. My second, the Solit with Sutherland, Horne and Pavarotti. Last, Fritz Reiner conducting with the amazing Leontyne Price. I own the first two, and need to get the third at some point. 5th is also a good position for the Requiem, for while I'm still crazy about the next several Verdi operas there is a bit of a drop off after Rigoletto. My Top Four Verdi operas are within my Top Ten All Time for opera. The next I still adore, but fall outside the top ten. 

With that said, my next blog will cover my favorites in the #6-8 position: Un Ballo in Mascera, Simon Boccanegra, and Il Trovotore


----------

